# Boxer Update



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Texturing done, de-fuzz and paint next,


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice carving Gloops. Well done on the flow of the hair.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good looking piece Gloops. Can you post a pic of the gouge you are using for hair?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

nicely proportioned .Lime does fuzz up when using power tools.

This is one reason why i use the wood burner.

looking forward to you painting teqchnique


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi MJC4, the tool I use for the hair is a Flexcut 1mm 'V' chisel.

Hi cobalt I have not used any power tools on this topper the fuzz comes when using the small chisel, and my eyes go fuzzy when trying to sharpen/strop it.


----------

